# My Long term review of the Moto G 2015[16GB]



## gizmo96 (Sep 14, 2015)

So I have been using the Moto G 2015 for a month now and thought that I would make a review for the same.Here is a short summary of my review which can be found on youtube here *youtu.be/Zxvkvzr1OPk
Pros:-
1.Stock Android:- Very smooth and snappy on the Moto G.The animations are very smooth and there's barely any lag or stutter while using the phone on daily basis.
2.Updates:-Motorola has always been great with updates and even this time, the Moto G 2015 should get the Android 6.0 Update soon after the official launch
3.Amazing Battery Life:- I could easily touch 5 hours of screen on time with AutoSync On, Wifi On, Bluetooth On(with my Moto 360).On a heavy day with 3G data and no wifi, I could still get more then 4 hours of Screen on time over a 13-15 hour long day.Even my LG G4 or the Galaxy S6 cannot touch this type of battery life on my normal usage.
4.Decent internals:-The Snapdragon 410 and 2GB of RAM do a great job when it comes to daily use and multitasking.I could play most of the games on the phone without any issues and overall, for $200, You can't ask for more.
5.Expandable Storage:- This is a huge plus on the device as you can add upto 32GB of Memory Card along with the 16GB of internal storage
6.4G LTE and Dual SIM
Cons:-
1.Camera:- While decent in daylight,The low light performance is poor and the Motorola Camera app is something that I don't like that much
2.Display:-The 720p IPS Panel is not that sharp and crispy and contrast/color reproduction is poor too.But at this price point, I think this is fine

Overall, at this price point,The Moto G 2015 is a great buy.For more in depth coverage,including camera samples, Do watch my full review of the phone here:- Moto G 2015 Long Term Review!-Best Budget Smartphone?[Moto G3] - YouTube

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zxvkvzr1OPk
[/YOUTUBE]
Thanks


----------

